
How the Virus Got Out - trothamel
http://nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/22/world/coronavirus-spread.html
======
nethergh0st
The Chinese government told us in early January that there was no human->human
transmission of the virus, when this was not the truth. Doctors and medical
professionals were silenced until it was blatantly obvious that the world had
a problem on their hands.

If we had known the virus was this contagious at that time, more countries
could have prepared and put a stop to travel from some of these areas.

It happened way too late with Italy, which is why the cases skyrocketed.

I've seen reports that patient zero in Wuhan was back on November 16th. I know
many people that had symptoms (including myself) at the end of November/early
December.

